# MX Leader - Color Me Lucky!



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

I've been searching the last couple of months for a MX Leader in my size and in the same day I've found two. An orange Molteni and a Motorola limited edition. Any advise on the color I should go with? Thanks!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

There seem to be alot of Motorola ones around. The Molteni one would be more rare. 

Depends which color scheme you like, either one is equally good.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

When you make your decision, please let us know the details of the other one. I agree with Kdub's comments.

b21


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Depends on what size you are. If you are in the 54/55 range then you should take the Motorola one ( and then tell me where to get the Molteni version  ) 

Otherwise take the Molteni version.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Lol!!*



toomanybikes said:


> Depends on what size you are. If you are in the 54/55 range then you should take the Motorola one ( and then tell me where to get the Molteni version  )
> 
> Otherwise take the Molteni version.


you're incorrigible TMB!!

b21


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

barry1021 said:


> you're incorrigible TMB!!
> 
> b21


   ............


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

I thought that there were only 100 of the Motorola edition bikes made, why would the Molteni version be harder to find?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

UpHillCrawler said:


> I thought that there were only 100 of the Motorola edition bikes made, why would the Molteni version be harder to find?


1.) People who have them don't sel them
2.) Many people bought the limited edition Motorola trying to make money on them by holding them & then flipping them/

Len


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*There are...*



UpHillCrawler said:


> I thought that there were only 100 of the Motorola edition bikes made, why would the Molteni version be harder to find?


still plenty of original ones around; just purchased one on EBAY myself...

b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Not a Merckx but*



toomanybikes said:


> Depends on what size you are. If you are in the 54/55 range then you should take the Motorola one ( and then tell me where to get the Molteni version  )
> 
> Otherwise take the Molteni version.


here's a purty one your size!!

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21020

b21


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Take the one with the chrome chain stay and drop outs.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

C'mon Uphill talk to us!! What did you get, and what's left??

b21


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*Waiting for the final prices with build kits*

I should get the prices on the bikes with build kits today. The shop that has the Motorola frame is local and I looked at it yesterday. If the prices are close I will go with that one. For what it's worth if the local shop had the Molteni I would get that as well. 

I'm going with a Campy kit, either Centaur or Chorus. Handmade wheels, and mainly silver components for a retro look. 

The only other thing I'm a bit concerned about is the fit. I'm usually a 56-57 and I had a 56 Pegoretti / 11 stem a couple of years back that fit great so I'm assuming the 57 MX-L should work. Does anyone have any input on this?

Thanks!


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm sure it will be fine. The MX Leader does not have an overly long top tube. Do both frames use threadless forks?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

A 57 MXL should fit across the top about the same as a 56. Although the 57 has a slightly longer top tube (56.8), it also has a slacker seat tube angle (72.5), so they fit about the same. Before I got my Merckx, I rode a 56 Gios with a 55 top tube (74 seat tube angle) and they both fit about the same across the top. The slack seat tube angles on larger Merck frames make them fit shorter than most bikes. That's why I started looking at Merckx frames in the first place.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

The Molteni that Uphill referred to is still available as of yesterday, and since he (and I) are not going for it, it is at International Bicycles in Boston. He was told its a 57, i was told its a 56 by a different sales guy. Owned by a big collector, very minor blemishes in really excellent condition. With black CK headset. They are asking $1295 firm. 617-783-5804, ask for Craig or harold.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

*Here's another XML on eBay...*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Merckx-2005-MX-Leader-Motorola-56-CM_W0QQitemZ110080626457QQihZ001QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110080626457


----------

